# ICD-10 failure to progress?



## AmandaW

Would 'failure to progress' and 'failure to descend' be categorized as 'poor dilation' and be coded O62.0?  Or is there a better dx?


----------



## Bready

*ICD 10 Failure to Progress*

I would use O66.9 for failure to progress and either O62.0(primary) or O62.1(secondary) for failure to descend.


----------



## AmandaW

Thank you.  Now, I'm looking at O62.2 (for the irregular labor description part) or 062.8 (complicated by abnormality, forces of labor, specified type)  What do you think about those?


----------

